# sottogiacca



## ilie86

Salve a tutti,

come tradurre sottogiacca in francese?

Mi riferisco esattamente alla maglia che si indossa per le donne sotto il tailleur o tailleur-pantalon

Grazie


----------



## GaiaCincia

Buona domenica!

Dato che la giacca del tailleur si chiama _veste_ ho provato a cercare su google "sous-veste", ma i risultati restituiti sono più che altro indumenti sportivi. È più specifico di _sottogiacca_, ma forse _chemisier_ potrebbe fare al caso tuo 
In attesa che qualche madrelingua si faccia avanti, potresti dare un'occhiata a questa lista di hauts de vêtements.
Bonne chance!


----------



## ZiaNat

il n'y a pas de mot générique pour ce type de vêtement. "sous-veste" n'existe pas 
 Il faudra dire ce que c'est : un chemisier, ou un pull, ou un caraco etc..


----------



## GaiaCincia

ZiaNat said:


> "sous-veste" n'existe pas


Je ne voudrai pas te contester comme tu es français, mais j'ai trouvé "sous-veste" par exemple ici et ici...s'agit-il d'un néologisme? 
Bonne journée!! ^___________^


----------



## ZiaNat

Je me suis mal exprimée 
le mot sous-veste dans le contexte que tu indiquais (sous une veste de tailleur) n'existe pas (en tout cas je n'en ai jamais entendu parler !)
Toutefois, on parle effectivement de sous-veste pour ces vêtements plutôt "sport" : des vestes constituant la couche "respirante" que l'on porte sous la veste imperméable.


----------



## GaiaCincia

Oh, merci!! J'ai compris ^_^


----------



## matoupaschat

La _"__*maglia* che si indossa per le donne sotto il tailleur o tailleur-pantalon"_ sarebbe in francese le *sous-pull .
*


----------

